# cygnet



## walter branche (Nov 25, 2009)

cygnet has reached 2,375 with 4 days to go


----------



## Bikephreak (Dec 5, 2009)

*Cygnet???*

DO you know what the Cygnet sold for? There is an incredibly beautiful example of one in Carillon Park in Dayton. Rolling art...


----------



## walter branche (Dec 5, 2009)

cygnet sold for 11,100


----------



## walter branche (Dec 5, 2009)

*real or reproduction*

2 of the 5 that are known are reproduction ,, that is the latest information that has been announced


----------



## Fixedwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

Walter, why did it sell for so much. Rareness alone?

Been lots of talk on other forums..I have my ideas, but like to get an experts opinion/take on it.

-Fixedwheel-


----------



## walter branche (Dec 7, 2009)

*cygnet fever*

that bike falls into many area's of collecting   ,it is sculpture,rolling art ,, very rare, the bike was purchased by  the best and most amazing bicycle museum in the world,, .if you look at the photos of the bike in pryor dodges book  the  BICYCLE  it shows how nice the cygnet is compared to most other bikes,my opinion .. ...also if you are looking at the BICYCLE book check out the aluminum bowden bike with ben bowden riding  in 1946, i submitted the photo for publication in the book,, and took a signed copy down to Ben in lake worth  fl.. do you think there are more cygnets out there?? mans or womens ?? thanks wpb


----------



## Fixedwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

Thanks Walter. What museum?

-Fixedwheel-


----------



## Gordon (Dec 9, 2009)

Does anyone know why the Stoddard Cygnet is currently on ebay with a buy-it-now of $1700?


----------



## RMS37 (Dec 9, 2009)

I checked that out, it looks like someone has hijacked a legitimate sellers identity and is trying to entice "buyers" to send money for something he doesn't own or have.


----------



## RMS37 (Dec 9, 2009)

I tried to report the scam but it looks like the auction was already pulled.


----------



## pelletman (Dec 11, 2009)

It is actually in Nimejen The Netherlands.  Awesome museum, about an hour and a half north of Dusseldorf and Cologne.  You need to go, here are some pictures

http://s99.photobucket.com/albums/l313/pelletman/Velorama - Netherlands/


----------

